
How much water does California have? California Reservoir Levels - pdgcg
http://engaging-data.com/ca-reservoir-level/
======
autopov
Reservoirs are but one source of California's water. Groundwater is another.
Whether recent rain has had time to percolate and recharge aquifers instead of
running off remains to be seen.

------
pdgcg
The interactive graph at the bottom does a nice job showing how much the rains
this winter have brought the reservoir levels back up to the seasonal average.

